# kitless fountain pen, 3 experiments in one



## duncsuss (Jul 4, 2013)

This was my first time using Invisavue material.

 I found it very difficult to shape -- it chipped out frequently even  when I was using freshly-honed tools, though it took threads without too  much difficulty. I don't intend to buy any more of it (although I've  got a few pieces left so I will most likely use it again.)

 It was also my first attempt at adding "accents" using pick-guard  material, which I glued to the black ebonite of the cap finial and the  end of the section that meets the barrel.

 Gluing with 2-part epoxy (5 minute variety) didn't work out too well,  but there are a number of possible contributing factors to that. I  switched to medium CA, which worked much better. However, close  inspection shows there are tiny voids along the glue line, and this  wouldn't be acceptable in a pen for sale. My next attempts will be using  thick "gap filling" CA and another shot using epoxy, this time letting  it cure 24 hours before beginning to work it.

 Finally -- and this one I'm really happy with the outcome -- it was  my prototype of a section for Esterbrook Renew-point nibs that  compensates for the fact that there is no feed tube coming out the back  of the nib units.

 I got some stainless steel tube and cut a piece to length, flared one  end of it, and glued it into an ebonite plug turned to match the hole  that receives a cartridge/converter. (The flare reinforces it against  pulling out of the ebonite plug.) I drilled a small diameter hole  through from the front to the back of the section, then glued the  plug-and-feed-tube in.

 Voila -- an Esterbrook compatible section that has a feed tube.

 I actually like the pen overall (despite its imperfections) and I've  been using it as my daily writer for the last week, loaded with  Noodler's Polar Blue and using an Esterbrook #1555 (Gregg shorthand)  nib.


----------



## ashaw (Jul 4, 2013)

Invisavue material is truly a pain to work with.  But when you do it right it looks beautiful.  From what I understand when you heat it up it becomes tougher  It also becomes like steel.

Good job on the pen looks classy.


----------



## anthonyd (Jul 4, 2013)

The pen looks great! 

Tony


----------



## duncsuss (Jul 4, 2013)

ashaw said:


> Invisavue material is truly a pain to work with.  But when you do it right it looks beautiful.  From what I understand when you heat it up it becomes tougher  It also becomes like steel.
> 
> Good job on the pen looks classy.



I'm not sure I'd want it any tougher -- though if it made it less likely to chip out, that might be a good thing!

Thanks 



anthonyd said:


> The pen looks great!
> 
> Tony


Thanks


----------

